# Trouble Paying for UK Visa Application via WorldPay?



## Cayang (Jan 3, 2017)

So my husband and I have started my settlement visa using the visa4uk portal and after completing all the steps (including paying the $780 IHS fee) we are now trying to secure my biometrics appt by paying for the final application.

The problem is, every time I try to pay via the WorldPay site I receive the following error: 


From RFC 2068 Hypertext Transfer Protocol -- HTTP/1.1:
10.5.1 500 Internal Server Error
The server encountered an unexpected condition which prevented it from fulfilling the request.

I have tried using different cards, different browsers and have even tried to contact the UK Visa customer service but they say that everything is fine on their end and it is a problem with World Pay. I then called WorldPay and they said it was a problem with the UK visa dept. 

Is anyone else having this problem? Or have any advice??


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The UK Visa Customer Service is outsourced and not really affiliated with the UKBA in any official capacity (i.e. they're something akin to old style answering service that was popular in N. A. in the 1970's/1980's)... more often than not, their agents give out _incorrect_ information and you pay a pretty hefty premium (in toll charges) for it.


----------



## keefm5a (Sep 7, 2016)

This is probably unhelpful, but last November I had problems paying my application fees (including IHS) as well. I tried 2 different Visa cards and Paypal. Ultimately a Mastercard worked for me.


----------



## Lila77 (May 28, 2017)

hi,

i have already paid for my IHS and credit card has been charged and I've received email confirming my payment. However, I can't proceed to the next step which is to pay for my online application. I keep getting a run time error message. Since I can only book my appointment after the online application is paid for, I can't proceed any further. I've emailed but given the long weekend, I don't anybody would respond. Anybody been in this situation? I really am panicking and don't know what to do.


----------



## waterfallchaser07 (Jul 2, 2017)

Lila77 said:


> hi,
> 
> i have already paid for my IHS and credit card has been charged and I've received email confirming my payment. However, I can't proceed to the next step which is to pay for my online application. I keep getting a run time error message. Since I can only book my appointment after the online application is paid for, I can't proceed any further. I've emailed but given the long weekend, I don't anybody would respond. Anybody been in this situation? I really am panicking and don't know what to do.


I am having the exact same problem. Where you ever able to remedy this?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's probably a technical glitch, often happens over a weekend, so wait till about 12 noon tomorrow BST and try again. If it still doesn't work, make a complaint: https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration/about/complaints-procedure


----------



## rcuyler (Jul 3, 2017)

*Server errors issue*

I'm having the exact same problem - 3/July/2017 - has anyone had any resolutions? Phoned the customer helpline and the guy was telling me it was because the payment hadn't gone through, but it's come through on my statement and I've received a confirmation email... Don't want to spend the money to call back again if it means talking to someone else who doesn't know what's going on.


----------



## rcuyler (Jul 3, 2017)

*Figured it out*



waterfallchaser07 said:


> I am having the exact same problem. Where you ever able to remedy this?


Hi waterfallchaser07, 
I phoned again this morning and the lady said 1/1000 applications gets stuck like this, so apparently we are the unlucky ones. She said there's nothing they can do but we have to request a refund and try to apply again... 
You'll get the refund within 90 working days. It's such a pain, and super unfair but apparently it doesn't happen to enough people for them to launch an investigation... 

If i were you, i'd phone up and request the refund as they can escalate it and then try to apply again using a different card/browser if you can. 

Thanks, 
rcuyler


----------



## Deepakcbe (Aug 19, 2017)

*Help Me Pls.*



Lila77 said:


> hi,
> 
> i have already paid for my IHS and credit card has been charged and I've received email confirming my payment. However, I can't proceed to the next step which is to pay for my online application. I keep getting a run time error message. Since I can only book my appointment after the online application is paid for, I can't proceed any further. I've emailed but given the long weekend, I don't anybody would respond. Anybody been in this situation? I really am panicking and don't know what to do.


I also experiencing the same situation. Can you people help me out? What can be done further? Totally depressed. please give your suggestions.


----------

